# Ready for inspection: 2003 Jeep Rubicon



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Here was my 1st entry into our local show this weekend. Learned about judging and really what it takes to move to the top level. I will be back next year with a new and improved Jeep Rubicon!


----------



## 2long (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice, I just picked one of those up. I'm probably going to do something different with the suspension. I have two other models to finish before I start on it.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

2long,
I agree, suspension needs help. After completing the show I went back and did some research on the kit. Its a bad copy of Lara Croft Wrangler Rubicon Tomb Raider. I will probably buy another in the future and correct all the mistakes.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks great to me


----------

